
35 innovators under 35 - olalonde
http://www.technologyreview.com/tr35/
======
diego
Why is it interesting that these people are under 35? Is there any more merit
to being an innovator at 33 than, say, at 44?

~~~
geofft
The intro section of the TR35 answers exactly that question:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/fromtheeditor/428873/35-inno...](http://www.technologyreview.com/fromtheeditor/428873/35-innovators-
under-the-age-of-35/)

------
takshak
These are looking promising:

William Chueh: Pulling hydrogen out of water with the help of concentrated
sunlight and an inexpensive material

Prashant Jain: Tuning nanocrystals to make tinier, more efficient switches for
optical computing and solar panels

Shannon Miller: Making engines super-efficient by getting them to run at
extremely high pressures

Bozhi Tian: Artificial tissue that can monitor and improve health down to the
level of individual cells

Zheng Wang: Slowing light to help chips cope with optical data

